# The Great Sable Coat Mystery!



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

With Basil his coat was white, she had some tan ticking and that was that, His coat was straightforward, Olive on the other hand ... I am not even sure what colour sable she is! At first I thought she may be a fawn Sable, but maybe now I am thinking she could be a red sable, in her coat I see white, cream, fawn and red and sabling from light brown through to black, in some lights some of her sabling even looks blue, although she has a black nose so that can't be the case. I am confident she is double coated, she has a thick, fuzzy undercoat which will be interesting to see how it grows in after she blows it.

So I guess I am just after your opinions on her coat, what colour would you call her and how do you guess she will mature? Is there any way to tell if she will retain any of her sabling into adult hood? 

Disclaimer; Please don't get me wrong my girl is going to be divine however she grows up - this post certainly isn't about that, just inviting those more experienced in sables to share the fun of the guessing game 











































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'd say red sable. Kendall is a sable also. She has retained only a bit of her sabling on her back and her tail. As a puppy she was a poof ball, I would've assumed safely double coated, but now her fur is just thick and long, not poofy. Here's some pics of her then and now 




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'd say red sable. Kendall is a sable also. She has retained only a bit of her sabling on her back and her tail. As a puppy she was a poof ball, I would've assumed safely double coated, but now her fur is just thick and long, not poofy. Here's some pics of her then and now
> 
> View attachment 50281
> 
> ...


OH MY GOSH SHE LOOKED LIKE A LITTLE BEAR AS A PUPPY! 💗 So so fluffy, How adorable both as a pup and all grown up : )

There is such a difference in puppy and adult sable coats, I had no idea till we bought her home and did some research. I think it's really exciting, is that super sad?!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> OH MY GOSH SHE LOOKED LIKE A LITTLE BEAR AS A PUPPY! 💗 So so fluffy, How adorable both as a pup and all grown up : )
> 
> There is such a difference in puppy and adult sable coats, I had no idea till we bought her home and did some research. I think it's really exciting, is that super sad?!



I know right? I soooo wanted her to stay that way forever. She changed a ton, and I feel like that's so common with sables. But I have to agree with you, it is really exciting! I couldn't be more pleased with how Kendall turned out. Now even more excited to watch Olive grow 😊. She will be stunning, I know it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think Olive will end up more of a cream/fawn/gold colour. I love the transformation from puppy to adult, Kendall doesn't even look like the same dog, it is amazing.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I think Olive will end up more of a cream/fawn/gold colour. I love the transformation from puppy to adult, Kendall doesn't even look like the same dog, it is amazing.



Tell me about it haha! She looks totally different. She will be 4 in December and her coat has changed even more 😳! She is getting light colors coming through. It's so weird lol. But she has a very beautiful coat. So far longer and thicker than Ava and Brax. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady is fawn with sabling and a black mask.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Leo has changed so much too! He's a red sable. I think Olive will end up much lighter, there is a lady who posts in the sungold chihuahua group on Facebook and her chi reminds me of olive when she was a baby. Her chi is to die for, coat lighten a ton and it's gorgeous! 
Here is Leo's transformation:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

When do their coats stop growing? x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Molly n' me said:


> When do their coats stop growing? x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Usually around 2 to 3 years old! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Molly n' me said:


> When do their coats stop growing? x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I have 3 longcoats and my oldest will be 4 this December. Her coat did not get any longer past 2 yrs of age. But the color of her coat continues to change slightly. So I would say that it takes up to 2 yrs for their coats to reach it's full length. However I do think that every chi is different and some may reach their full coat lengths earlier or later than others. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RobiniBiniBabini (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi everybody! I see this post has a few years now... But anyways, I got a similar puppy and I don't know what color she is. Could you tell me??


----------



## Rowena (Oct 15, 2020)

RobiniBiniBabini said:


> Hi everybody! I see this post has a few years now... But anyways, I got a similar puppy and I don't know what color she is. Could you tell me??
> View attachment 56188
> View attachment 56189
> View attachment 56190


Hiya, we have a pup similar, I was also wondering the same, also from reading above it sounds as though the coats change and lighten over time, I'm excited to see how his coat changes and what colour it ends up. Your pup looks quite red sable on the photos 😊


----------



## Stellar (Apr 28, 2021)

Most of these sable pups will lose most of their sabling. I call them magic color change puppies and NOT knowing is my favorite part about them. A spotted sable can really have unusual coloring!


----------

